

Ask HN: Can we please try pending comments? - projectileboy

Look through the &quot;comments&quot; in this thread:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7472699<p>...and explain to me how this site hasn&#x27;t devolved into Reddit. Would it really be so awful to try pending comments as a two or four week experiment?
======
Mz
I seem to have missed the part where pending comments was nixed. Anyone care
to enlighten me?

Thanks.

~~~
nkurz
Turns out the plan was changed. I didn't know either, so I searched pg's
comment history until I found something definitive. Pending comments are now
per thread, and off by default:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7475834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7475834)

~~~
Mz
Thank you very much. Really glad to see they decided to make this a mod tool
on an as needed basis rather than site-wide.

Have a great day.

